# In the market.



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok guys n gals I'm looking to buy a "new" bike for me n wifey. I have several different bikes I'm looking at, but would like some input bout them. Already have hers decided on, she wants a 650 brute....easy as pie. Me on the other hand, I'm I'm a toss up between another brute 750, the popo 800, or the grizzly 750. 
I know without a shadow of a doubt, I will get more bang for my buck getting another brute. 
Give me opinions, concerns, issues, and ALL the dirty details about each please.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

they now make a grizzly 750? get the polaris!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

That may b a misprint on my part....lmao. Whatever the biggest grizzly is that is made ny yamaha....sorry.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

my wife has the grizzly 550 with 2 backs so if the grizz 700 is as durably as the 550 i say grizz and i dont know much about the popo i say get whatever u like


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

28 backs sorry


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

ha if you don't buy a brute don't call me to work on it .. these are just my opionions . 700 grizzly don't have anything close to a brute .. polaris 850 are nice . plenty of power but are pricey


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

grizz 700 wont put a smile on your face and hard to work considering you got covers over everything and snorking them is a pain and axles are so strong.......popo are nice but never worked on one so i cant say much on that and brute well you already know that hit throttle and smile


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

get the BRUTE:rockn:

I have a pal with a Grizz, seems to have issues. Know several with Po Po, My Dads, who's is babied has seen a few trips to the dealer... Etc, and of course, there are Brute Horror stories too. Of all, I do think the Brute is a lil easier to service and maintain..


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, got another I'm gonna consider. The outty 650. These days there so many different options on making a choice. Price for price, option for option, handling vs speed/power/torque.....uuuggghhhh decisions, decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I would test ride all of them to narrow it down a little bit. I dont think the grizzly will put a smile on your face like the brute does.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have always owned yamaha and nothing else but when I was in the market and I drove the yamaha first then the brute next of course I bought the brute but later on I drove the grizzly in the trails and it killed the brute as far as be comfortable and power steering but I think I would have still gone with the brute becuase I am very close to it now with working on it and knowing everything there is to know about it. Good Luck man. Next thing for me is a Razer


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Outty or brute tthat's my opinion


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Get another Brute 750. You can swap parts/accessories/tires/rims, etc. ...mix and match.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

If I bought a new one it would be an 850 polaris. One of if not the best riding bike out there. One should run about the same a 650 outty, at least around here it should.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

brute or outty!! 

i would probably say outty, since you already have one. and i would go ahead and step up to the 750 for the FI


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

My brother-in-law makes a living selling used popo parts if that tells you anything. If you get the Outty go ahead and get a 800.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

those can hams are bad to the bone man. If I got another 4 wheeler it would be that but I cant wait to get me a side by side


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking for the best ride, as in comfort. I still want to be able to get muddy, but have the sense of a nice smoothe ride while out on the trails. So what's my options? I have always heard the the can ams have the best ride but very costly to repair. Polaris has a nice bike but costly to purchase and parts are hard to come by. Personally I will not own a ****** kitty, just don't roll like that. Had a brute, checked that block....not saying I will never own one again. The one I had was a lemon. Kinda put a bad taste in my mouth, but the power was unmatched by any other bike knave ever ridden....besides that outty 800 max.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i would say go back with the brute ...you already know how and what to mod and fix before you even ride it the first time ...BRUTE FTW!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Leaning very hard towards another brute. Just gotta get my ducks in a row then I'm gonna stand back 10 yards and punt!!! Have a few deals in the fire, just gotta see which one works out best for me. I'll have a new ride by February. Too late for my b-day, so I'm gonna call it my valentines gift to me!!! Lmao, I'm sure wifey would be happy bout that one


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

850 XP Sportsman would be my suggestion, I love mine, rides and handles WAY better than an 800 sportsman, rides better than a grizzly, been a while since I rode a brute but it rides better than anything I've EVER been on, and I rode almost all of them at one point or another, I used to test ride ATV's on a TV show.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Never gave that a thought. I higly doubt, within my budget, I will be able to find that kind of bike. I will however give it a shot. Maybe our local dealer here will be able to assist me in this. First and foremost, as stated, will be the price tag.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Brute! More bang for yer buck.


----------

